# Salmonella Outbreak in Ground Turkey



## pops6927 (Aug 5, 2011)

new info on the salmonella outbreak in ground turkey:

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/...ource-tainted-ground-turkery/?test=latestnews


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't heard any more on it since this release happened.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

O Boy this is bad you must be careful


----------

